# shipping "live" fishes from USA to Canada.



## gkarmadibetta (Dec 12, 2010)

Anybody know how i can get fishes shipped from the state to toronto??

Please help


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

It may be alot easier if you just drive to the border and pick them up on US side. I think there's alot of paperwork involved if you get them shipped to Canada. Many of the members here just get them shipped to a UPS pick up centre which is 5 mins from the border. Ofcourse you need to drive or get someone to drive you and have a valid passport  Also you will have to pay customs on the value of the fish and it has to be fish that arent on the endangered cities list and on the list of fish that can't be imported but most tropical fish are safe. If you need the list and/or address of the UPS pickup centre let me know. I have the information somewhere at home. 

Laura


----------



## gkarmadibetta (Dec 12, 2010)

laurahmm said:


> It may be alot easier if you just drive to the border and pick them up on US side. I think there's alot of paperwork involved if you get them shipped to Canada. Many of the members here just get them shipped to a UPS pick up centre which is 5 mins from the border. Ofcourse you need to drive or get someone to drive you and have a valid passport  Also you will have to pay customs on the value of the fish and it has to be fish that arent on the endangered cities list and on the list of fish that can't be imported but most tropical fish are safe. If you need the list and/or address of the UPS pickup centre let me know. I have the information somewhere at home.
> 
> Laura


Laura,
Thanks, that's actually a great option. Can you pmed me or email me pick up location around niagara border??
Have you done this yourself?? I just wanna know the exact detail on how about doing this.

Email: [email protected]

Many thanks


----------



## terisbills2 (Aug 5, 2020)

*my sugges*



gkarmadibetta said:


> Anybody know how i can get fishes shipped from the state to toronto??
> 
> Please help


Buddy have you heard of Citizenshipper. As i am using them quiet a few time for shipping my fishes and some other pets. But i shipped between different states only. Don't know whether they ship to toronto. So you can check at their page for pet shipping.

Cheers


----------

